# Red X Condemned?



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Passed by a house in town today that has been run down and seemily abandoned for some time. Today however there was a for sale sign in the front lawn. However, someone had hung a sign at the top of the 2nd story gable that was about 2'x2' it was a red x on a white background Is this a Condemned label? I have never seen anything like it before. Someone had to actually climb up a tall ladder to place it too


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Passed by a house in town today that has been run down and seemily abandoned for some time. Today however there was a for sale sign in the front lawn. However, someone had hung a sign at the top of the 2nd story gable that was about 2'x2' it was a red x on a white background Is this a Condemned label? I have never seen anything like it before. Someone had to actually climb up a tall ladder to place it too


Target for the wrecking ball.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I got the official answer, someone wrote a story about it in the local paper. The fire department put it up to alert firemen that there are hazardous chemicals and or materials in the house, and in the even of a fire, firemen should not enter the house.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Good info to have!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Can you say Meth Lab


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Naw, sad story really. Dilapidated house ready to fall over. Two brother inherit it from their father. They decide to tear it down and build two new homes. Building dept aproved plans, they start demo, and historical committee X's the project saying house should be restored instead (by looking at the house its a lost cause) so now the house is for sale


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Naw, sad story really. Dilapidated house ready to fall over. Two brother inherit it from their father. They decide to tear it down and build two new homes. Building dept aproved plans, they start demo, and historical committee X's the project saying house should be restored instead (by looking at the house its a lost cause) so now the house is for sale


Got pics?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

So where does the chem figure in? Lead? Asbestos? If so, do firemen not go in other older houses when there is afire?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I think the Firemen were trying to save the place by putting up a Red Cross cause they help in disaters don't they ?:thumbup:


----------



## mtm (Oct 25, 2007)

I was told once, that the X meant the roof was unstable. The fireman would know not go on the roof if there was a fire.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Here in NYC a spraypainted square with an X inside it means that a building is unsafe to enter, but I only have that from common knowledge, not from any real source. I'm not sure if it means the building is unsafe to enter and slated to be demolished or if it can also mean unsafe to enter until renovation or just unsafe to enter and abandoned.*
posted by *TheOnlyCoolTim* at *9:25 AM* on January 19 



*It means that Firefighters are not to enter the building. It has been determined that the building is structurally unsound in the case of a fire the roof or walls may collapse prematurely.*
posted by *Gungho* at *10:34 AM* on January 19 



Sure enough, Gungho and TheOnlyCoolTim have it. Seems to be part of the*"FEMA Building Marking System"*. (big PDF link)

*NOTE From Ed: See pages 6 and 9 in the FEMA document link.*


*Google is your friend:*

*Ed*


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Craigslist Hoer,

This building has been purchased by the Polish defense department. I could draw you a pitcher...


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm half Polish.

So, will you be drawing me a *"Pitcher"*? Who, Roger Clemens?

Ed


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

how do I say it, curve, or curva.

welcome, friend.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

So I was at Costco with the wife and she wanted a polish. I ordered a polish and a hot dog and put the plate in front of her and said, "look, it's ed the roofer".

sorry, couldn't prevent it.

I spent some time at Polanica which is south of wroclaw near the czech border.

drove through on the way to lithuania.

spent some time in Poznan.

tried to sell some respirators to some iron fabricator boss.. The boss tells me, " screw the workers, they can die". Didn't sell the respirators.

Had a polish transport driver pick up from me in germany and drive his panel truck to poland. Used to have him stay overnight at the house. He told me how he used to live in chicago and how great the cable tv was.

sorry, just like to tell polish jokes.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Just hope that my Mother doesn't find out.

Ed


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

That should be "kurwa"

Marek


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2008)

Tim and gungho win the prize! The red X is to alert of a building that is structurally unsound and should not be entered. Of course on the opposite side of the equation most of those type of buildings have been commonplace for vagrants (silent tenants). I've seen lots of these buildings in my area and give the firemen credit for the forethought. They used to just use a "blue canary" (cop) to check the building first. LOL maybe the police should be informed as well.


----------

